# 2009 - Vegas Day 1 Scores



## b77wolf (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow only one 300/30


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

I think that was the first 300 30x when it's counted. The other few 30x games in history at Vegas were all shot after the archer had missed one the first or second day if I'm not mistaken.

30x games are super rare and the fact that Jesse did it the first day is truly an incredible accomplishment.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I shot next to JESSE BROADWATER about a week ago he is a machine..


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Hope Kelsey Johnson can keep up the good shootin, I shoot against him here locally and know he's a great shot. It would be cool to see some of the not so big names do well at Vegas. Kelsey was 8th at Lancaster a year or two ago, he may be one to look out for in the future, he's still young.


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Vegas*

Go johnson (ohio boy)


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

JDES had 28 x's.........but shot a 299


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

dont forget Gary Smith Jr. too is an ohio boy. I have shot against him and he is very calm and collective.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I think they should post what bow company they are representing next to there name and scores....I know I would be interested in seeing that.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*vegas*

Go jesse b


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mrwintr said:


> I think they should post what bow company they are representing next to there name and scores....I know I would be interested in seeing that.


The vast majority are shooting a Hoyt or Mathews....other then Scott Starnes who shoots a Martin and Chance shooting a PSE

But there are more Hoyts shooters in that list then anything....Jesse is shooting his old Ultra Elite with spirals.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

b77wolf said:


> Wow only one 300/30


Huh...it's not like those get shot that often. Even less at Vegas...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

c3hammer said:


> I think that was the first 300 30x when it's counted. The other few 30x games in history at Vegas were all shot after the archer had missed one the first or second day if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 30x games are super rare and the fact that Jesse did it the first day is truly an incredible accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Any and ALL 300 - 30X "Count"....but I get your meaning. I do think, however, that Duane Price's 30X 300's BOTH came while he was still "clean" for the tournament each time (done in different years).
I know for sure, however, that last year's ONLY 30x that was shot by Reo Wilde did indeed occur after Reo had "dropped a point".

I'm nearly positive that NOBODY has ever shot TWO perfect 30X rounds in ONE Vegas tournament.

Jesse obviously has the cabability to do it. Question is, will he (not "can" he, but will he?).

We'll know by the end of this day.

field14


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Thought I would say "Thanks Easton" for posting scores after every line. This is how you provide "World Archery Festival Coverage" for those that are not there. For those that don't know, they also are providing live, local, "per end" scoring, for every target in the main hall. 

Hats off to Easton

Looks like EastonArchery.com is updating frequently this morning. Cubs and youth are 1/2 way thru their round.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope to see Jacob Phelps from VA finish well. I honestly see him in the shoot off on Sunday.
Good luck Jacob!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Scores are updating after every end ...

Mike Decosta on his way to a 294. Good for him.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> I hope to see Jacob Phelps from VA finish well. I honestly see him in the shoot off on Sunday.
> Good luck Jacob!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really hope he finishes well. I'm pulling for him.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

c3hammer said:


> I think that was the first 300 30x when it's counted. The other few 30x games in history at Vegas were all shot after the archer had missed one the first or second day if I'm not mistaken.


I'm pretty sure Chris White's counted the year he did it.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Marcus said:


> I'm pretty sure Chris White's counted the year he did it.


Yes, and so did Duane Prices (he's done it twice), and Reo Wilde's last year. And I think Joe Kapp has one of those too, in addition to Chris White from the UK...they ALL "counted." hahaha.

Tough to do at a major event such as Vegas. Reo did it two in a row just last week at Lancaster's....>Different Venue, different FORMAT....not the same. Different pressures, etc.....

I'm hoping the Jesse B. does it twice in a row...and then goes for the 3-peat of it tomorrow. The record for total "baby X's" is 85 out of 90 for the main tournament...

Chance B won't get that record this year, unless he "cleans" the X-count the last two days...

field14


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Mrwintr said:


> I think they should post what bow company they are representing next to there name and scores....I know I would be interested in seeing that.


Place Name Location Day 1 Score Day 1 X's
1 BROADWATER, JESSE PA, USA 300 30 -------HOYT
2 Schleusner, Grant WI, USA 300 29-----------
3 Wills, Shane MD, USA 300 28----------------HOYT
4 TRAIL, KEITH NC, USA 300 28---------------HOYT
5 MORGAN, LEVI NC, USA 300 28--------------MATTHEWS
6 miller, jim WA, USA 300 28------------------
7 JOHNSON, CABE OR, USA 300 28------------MATTHEWS
8 COUSINS, DAVE ME, USA 300 28------------HOYT
9 CARBAUGH, JASON PA, USA 300 28----------HOYT
10 Wido, Danny PA, USA 300 27--------------
11 terhune, jeremy WY, USA 300 27----------
12 lundin, morgan va, sweden 300 27---------MATTHEWS
13 johnson, kelsey OH, USA 300 27-----------MATTHEWS
14 Eyler, Bob MI, USA 300 27----------------MATTHEWS
15 Damsbo, Martin jy, Denmark 300 27--------
16 wilde, reo ID, US 300 26------------------HOYT
17 Schaff, Josh MT, USA 300 26-------------HOYT
18 PHELPS, JACOB VA, USA 300 26-----------MATTHEWS
19 Payne, Russell TX, USA 300 26------------HOYT
20 Lindberg, Torben Fy, Denmark 300 26------
21 Greshock, Jedd PA, USA 300 26-----------MATTHEWS
22 BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE TN, USA 300 26-----PSE
23 SMITH JR, GARY OH, USA 300 25----------HOYT
24 HOFER, PATRIZIO SUI 300 25-------------
25 Annen, Nicholas ID, USA 300 25-----------
26 WILKEY, KEVIN UT, USA 300 24-----------MATTHEWS
27 Starnes, Scott IN, USA 300 24------------MARTIN
28 Quintana, Dan CA, USA 300 24------------HOYT
29 Cooper, Jon IN, USA 300 24---------------
30 THOMAS, RICKY CA, USA 300 23-----------
31 Harbaugh, Tony ID, USA 300 23-----------
32 White, Chris Wa, United Kingdom 300 22---MATTHEWS
33 WHITE, JACKIE MO, USA 300 22----------
34 Ingram, Johnny TX, USA 300 22-----------
35 Menzer, Rod WI, USA 300 21-------------HOYT
36 MC CARTHY, DAN WI, USA 300 21--------HOYT
37 Wilde, Logan ID, USA 300 20-------------HOYT
38 Rikunenko, Andy Wo, England 300 20-----
39 Kurtzhals, Zak UT, USA 300 19-----------HOYT
40 BURRI, KEVIN USA 300 19----------------
41 ANDERSON, MICHAEL IA, USA 300 19-----MATTHEWS
42 Osmonson, Eric IA, USA 300 17----------
43 DESPART, JAMES NY, USA 299 28 -------HOYT

These are all correct as the last I know.


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

#18 Jacob Phelps is shooting for Hoyt:wink:


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Wish they would hurry up with day 2.:darkbeer:


----------



## Uzabow (Jan 19, 2005)

I see Bow Tech did well again.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

got to hang around and watch today , some darn good shooting.

Even picked up new Hoyt shirts and other stuff for all 3 kids.

First class event , I don't care where I finish , I am entering next year. Living here I have no excuse right ?


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Out of the few bowtech guys I know I have not seen their names on any of the list.


----------



## Fiddler (Jun 19, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Place Name Location Day 1 Score Day 1 X's
> 1 BROADWATER, JESSE PA, USA 300 30 -------HOYT
> 2 Schleusner, Grant WI, USA 300 29-----------
> 3 Wills, Shane MD, USA 300 28----------------HOYT
> ...


15 Martin Damsbo - Matthews
20 Torben Lindberg - Matthews


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

rwells said:


> Wish they would hurry up with day 2.:darkbeer:


eastonarchery.com is updating after every end.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Fiddler said:


> 15 Martin Damsbo - Matthews
> 20 Torben Lindberg - Matthews


Patrizo Hoffer Hoyt
Johnny Ingram Mathews ( I thinK)


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

KWard tied for the lead at the turn


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Uzabow said:


> I see Bow Tech did well again.





rwells said:


> Out of the few bowtech guys I know I have not seen their names on any of the list.


Im betting the post above(by uzabow) was sarcasm...


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

drtnshtr said:


> Im betting the post above(by uzabow) was sarcasm...


Yeah i figured that, I am just wondering why none of those guys I am talking about are even out there shooting.


Remember kids, those of you who are setting behind your keyboards because you are not good enough to compete, should jsut stay silent.:wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Place Name Location Day 1 Score Day 1 X's
> 1 BROADWATER, JESSE PA, USA 300 30 -------HOYT
> 2 Schleusner, Grant WI, USA 300 29-----------
> 3 Wills, Shane MD, USA 300 28----------------HOYT
> ...


#2 Grant S Mathews


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wheres day 2 scores??


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

they are still shooting.....


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

EASTONARCHERY.COM ..... updated every end.

Jessie down 1 X


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Is the easton vegas info down..can no longer get anything..


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Its updated and done now.

Boy 30X just isn't what it used to be:wink: Another one shot today!! Congrats Cabe:thumbs_up

And Jesse with another 29 that one x off perfect. I would be surprised if another record is not broke here.

Also a shout out to Lynn Hoch leading BHFS:thumbs_up Way to go Bud:darkbeer: The boy is on fire winning Presleys, IA and KC proams. Keep it up

John


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Marcus said:


> I'm pretty sure Chris White's counted the year he did it.


Good call Marcus! I forgot about how well he's shot in Vegas! Chris did it the second day in 2006 and made it to the shoot off. He did it the third day in 2005 and made it to the shootoff. Incredible shooting in the face of that kind of pressure on the last day to get a 300 to go to the shootoff.

If Duane did it he did it before 2002 where the current records online go to.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*What did chance shoot today ?*

How many are going to the shootoff


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

sharkred7 said:


> Its updated and done now.
> 
> Boy 30X just isn't what it used to be:wink: Another one shot today!! Congrats Cabe:thumbs_up
> 
> ...


Why can't I see the finished results? Mine is still showing a bunch of them in the 8th end and it doesn't show any x's for Jesse, it has his 300 posted but that's it.


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*Bobby 22 Is a really really strangely nice guy*

U Huh


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Someone please post the final results for today like yesterdays. I can't even see them on Easton's page with this d*mn computer!


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Done Playin said:


> How many are going to the shootoff




they still have to shoot tomarrow...those at 900 will be in the shootoff


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Sith of Archery said:


> they still have to shoot tomarrow...those at 900 will be in the shootoff


unless....... :wink:


----------



## Dcollins (Jan 31, 2009)

:winkay #2 Jacob Phelps in 7th 300 29x Lets go Jacob!!!! :wink:


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, so what class is this for?? Forgive my ignorance, but I would really love to start shooting spots, but have really relied on #d and testing stuff instead.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I really hope to see Jacob make it to the shoot off tomorrow. 
He won the NFAA Indoor Nationals last year and so far making a good showing in Vegas.


----------



## Dcollins (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh yeah! I got faith in him. I believe he will make it


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Dcollins said:


> Oh yeah! I got faith in him. I believe he will make it



What are you his flunky?:tongue:


----------



## Dcollins (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope his cousin!! AND YOU?????


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

uh read the name.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

Jason Balazs said:


> OK, so what class is this for?? Forgive my ignorance, but I would really love to start shooting spots, but have really relied on #d and testing stuff instead.


this is the freestyle unlimited-long stabilizers, adjustable sights with magnified scopes, v-bars, release aids, etc. the best of the best. bowhunter freestyle is fixed pin sight and under 12" stabilizer. limited is fingers, recurve is, well recurve, with the same classes, anyone else feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.:darkbeer:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

this is 3 spot right?


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Day two scores are up.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmm,

So is this the one with all the money? The free style, long stab, adjustable sight, magnified everything, all the ecentricts that you could put on a bow comp?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Glad to see Chance brought up his X count. I hope Dan McCarthy can make it to the shoot off.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Jason Balazs said:


> Hmm,
> 
> So is this the one with all the money? The free style, long stab, adjustable sight, magnified everything, all the ecentricts that you could put on a bow comp?


Yes . That is correct.


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

Link to day 2 scores:

http://nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/results.cfm

Scroll down and select Mens Unlimited Compound Championship or whichever you would like to see.


----------



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like Hoyt and Matthews rule. Chance Beaubouef, who was the hot shooter last year is at 22nd after the first day. Chance is shooting for PSE this year, and appears to be the only shooter for PSE who is in the hunt for the money. Who did Chance shoot for last year?


----------



## crzoey (Mar 11, 2008)

*??????*

Pse last year


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

*Chance*



CCArrows said:


> Looks like Hoyt and Matthews rule. Chance Beaubouef, who was the hot shooter last year is at 22nd after the first day. Chance is shooting for PSE this year, and appears to be the only shooter for PSE who is in the hunt for the money. Who did Chance shoot for last year?


He was not "the" hot shooter in Vegas last year. Actually him and his PSE was the last looser so to speak. He took 2nd place to Dave.


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

Actually micheal braden was second last year.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

championship line at 3:00 today?

guess I should have looked....

1:00 line time for championships


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

1:00 vegas time?


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

As I recall Chance won last year, and M. Braden was 2nd ... Besides - Anyone who shoots 900 has equal chance to win the shoot off.
I see there was 28 600s after the 2nd round. Any idea how many 900s?


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Dado said:


> As I recall Chance won last year, and M. Braden was 2nd ... Besides - Anyone who shoots 900 has equal chance to win the shoot off.
> I see there was 28 600s after the 2nd round. Any idea how many 900s?


Cuz won last year, MB was second.

I bet this year we will see more than the record 18 shooters on the shootoff today!

These guys are getting GOOD. Already 3 30X games. I believe there was only 3 or 4 shot in all the years prior. Look how many 29 games also. I feel bad for Logan also 299 29Xukey: SOOOOO close and yet one shot and you're out.


----------



## mathews man 12 (Jan 16, 2009)

where is darren christanberry????


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

I just don't understand why there is such a huge difference in prize winnings.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

mathews man 12 said:


> where is darren christanberry????


90th. place he shot a 297 on day one and a 300 yesterday.


----------



## HILLBILLY94 (Oct 10, 2005)

*08 vegas*

cuz won last year and MB finished second and chance was third


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

is anyone going to be doing a live posting of the shoot off like Chris (recordkeeper) did last year? 

Martin/AT has always provided that in the past. 

ox


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Oxford said:


> is anyone going to be doing a live posting of the shoot off like Chris (recordkeeper) did last year?
> 
> Martin/AT has always provided that in the past.
> 
> ox


Not sure if anyone will be posting a shot by shot thread for the shoot off.

However Im sure Admin will be posting the video as he has in the past....


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

*My bad*



hunter3d said:


> Actually micheal braden was second last year.:darkbeer:


You are correct, my mistake.

Chance won in 07, 04, and 05 I believe. He won 2 in a row back in his hoyt days if I remember correctly. Might be off on 04/05 but it was back there a ways.


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*easton*

thought they were giving scores end by end?


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

easton scores are up


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

After two ends, there are still 25 shooters in CUM class with a chance for the shootdown......


----------



## kwruppi (Jul 8, 2007)

Looking on the results at http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/resultsSimple.cfm makes me wondering.

Why won Rheo Wilde with 82x? 
There are some shooters with more than 82x, I don´t understand this.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

kwruppi said:


> Looking on the results at http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/resultsSimple.cfm makes me wondering.
> 
> Why won Rheo Wilde with 82x?
> There are some shooters with more than 82x, I don´t understand this.


The "x's" are used for eye candy, and don't really count much other than for bragging rights. The important thing is to shoot the 900. The 900 with ONE X means the same as a 900 with 90 X's....BOTH get you into the shootoff.

Then the going gets tougher....Reo won from end to end to end...I think something like 14 ends of 3 arrows until Morgan Lundin finally barely missed one and Reo didn't.

field14


----------



## kwruppi (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi field14

Thank´s for explanation.:wink:


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

42 shoters with full score... great!


----------



## rompeflechas (Feb 27, 2009)

rubicon said:


> 42 shoters with full score... great!


+1 :shade:


----------



## BabianArchery (Feb 11, 2008)

Those are some awesome scores


----------



## Tumenas (May 12, 2009)

Nice!


----------

